# Watch: This Record-Setting Modified TT RS is Owned by a 78-Year-Old



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

There’s a popular refrain among the young that when they turn 80, they’ll live without fear and try all the things they were afraid might ruin their lives like hard drugs. Naturally, this is all a bit optimistic, but at least one UK-based nearly-octogenarian is living that dream.

Arthur, a 78-year-old now owns the fastest TT RS from 100 kph to 200 kph (~62 to 124 mph) in the world and, according to the video, the tenth fastest Audi between those speeds in the world.


With a time of 3.2 seconds, the car is an absolute menace to society. Based on a Mk2 TT RS, the car is allegedly making 1,100 hp—though that number is suspect based on how loosely it’s thrown out there. Regardless, it’s certainly making a lot more than the 355 hp a TT RS plus would have made from the factory.

The car was put together by the UK’s Storm Developments and has been stripped out and put on drag calipers to keep it as speedy as possible.

Although Arthur isn’t the one to actually set the record, he does get to race against a modified GT-R and as he says, it turns him into a kid again. And you know what? That’s awesome. More power to you, Arthur.



> View this post on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> A post shared by LLF Nick (@llf_nick)​



The post Watch: This Record-Setting Modified TT RS is Owned by a 78-Year-Old appeared first on Fourtitude.com.

More...


----------

